# Fehler Technologieobjekte beim Laden



## heiling36 (29 Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Zunächst zum Aufbau. Ich habe eine Siemens CPU 1515F-2PN und ein Siemens Motorcontrollsystem Sinamics S120.

Die Sinamics wurden über den Siemens Starter V4.4.1.0 in Betrieb genommen. Dies funktioniert einwandfrei.

Danach projektiere ich Technologieobjekte im TIA Portal.

TIA V13 SP1 Upt 5, S7 Professional V13 SP1 Upt 5, WinCC Advanced V13 SP1 Upt 5.

Ich habe 5 Motoren und 2 Ext. Geber. Die Motoren habe ich alle als SpeedAxis projektiert, eingespielt und funktionierte alles perfekt und ohne Probleme.

Nach einigem Testen merkte ich das ich aus 2 Motoren Synchronachen machen muss, also löschte ich die entsprechenden Technologieobjekte und machte 2 neue nun als Synchronachsen.

Von jetzt an habe ich das Problem das ich keine Änderung mehr in eine laufende CPU laden kann, es erscheind immer die Meldung:

"Änderungen am aktiven Technologieobjekt  können nicht übernommen werden."

Das obwohl die Technologieobjekte im On-Offline Vergleich ident sind, und ich z.B. nur in irgendeinem Baustein einen Merker geändert habe, abhilfe derzeit ist das ich die CPU per Hand auf Stop gehe, dann hochlade und dann wieder auf Run gehe. Dies ist derzeit nur eine Übergangslösung, falls jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MFG


----------



## dentech (29 Oktober 2015)

Das hatte ich auch schon, wenn die Achse freigegeben ist, dann musst du die CPU erst in Stop schalten.


----------



## heiling36 (29 Oktober 2015)

Was verstehst du unter Freigabe? Der MC_Power ist nicht aktiv wenn du das meinst??

Aja zur Ergänzung bevor ich die Technologieobjekte getauscht habe konnte ich alles hochladen und umschreiben, selbst die Parameter vom Technologieobjekt konnte ich ändern und laden während die CPU im Run war!!


----------



## dentech (29 Oktober 2015)

Ja, das mit dem MC_Power, der darf nicht aktiv sein. Hast du vielleicht noch die Inbetriebnahme Funktion am laufen?


----------



## heiling36 (29 Oktober 2015)

Hat sich erledigt, hatte nichts mehr offen oder Freigegeben, habe dann ein komplettes Power On gemacht, komplette 24V Versorgung nun laufts.

Nun habe ich das Problem das ich MC_Meldungen habe die ich nicht quittieren kann,

z.B. meine Technologieachse heißt VO1020

Nach dem Hochfahren bekomme ich den MC_Alarm VO1020: Kommunikation zum Gerätlog. Adresse ... gestört,
dieser Fehler kommt 2 mal mit der selben Adresse, über MC_Reset kann ich einen Resetieren, der 2. bleibt (wie gesagt komplett idente Meldungen),
dann kann ich aber mit dem Antrieb problemlos verfahren, irgendeine Erklärung??


----------



## heiling36 (29 Oktober 2015)

So nun mal eine andere Frage, kann man irgendwie einen Wert übertragen von der CPU auf die Sinamics diesen dann dort auslesen und verwenden?

Es geht darum das ich in bestimmten Fällen die Momentengrenze verschieben möchte, und ich diesen Wert dann auslesen will, im Starter habe ich bereits die Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich das ganze dann verschalten muss, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wie ich diesen Wert über das Telegramm drüberkriege, kann mir da wer helfen??

MFG


----------



## zako (29 Oktober 2015)

heiling36 schrieb:


> So nun mal eine andere Frage, kann man irgendwie einen Wert übertragen von der CPU auf die Sinamics diesen dann dort auslesen und verwenden?
> 
> Es geht darum das ich in bestimmten Fällen die Momentengrenze verschieben möchte, und ich diesen Wert dann auslesen will, im Starter habe ich bereits die Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich das ganze dann verschalten muss, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht wie ich diesen Wert über das Telegramm drüberkriege, kann mir da wer helfen??
> MFG



Da fallen mir folgende Möglichkeiten ein:
1-) azyklische Kommunikation und ändern von Parametern (z.B. durch "FB287" - siehe Antriebs- LIB)

2.) zyklische Kommunikation
Du setzt (vermutlich) Telegramm 5 ein mit dem das TO mit dem Antrieb kommuniziert. Nun kannst Du Zusatzdaten auf dieser Achse im STARTER anlagen (und entsprechend im TIAP nachziehen). Du bekommst für diese Daten eine HWID und nutzt einfach DPWR_DAT / DPRD_DAT zur zyklischen Kommunikation (oder Lade-/Transferbefehle) auf diesen zusätzlichen Bereich. 

3.) zyklisch taktsynchron
wie 2.), jedoch mit OB61 und Verwendung von Teilprozessabbild. Somit bekommst Du z.B. einen Drehmomentverlauf im gleichen Raster wie den Lageistwert vom TO  (z.B. im 1ms - Raster, je nach Zykluszeit)

4.) azyklisch direct von einem HMI:
Verwendung des HMI- Direktzugriff direct auf Antriebsparametern (dazu brauchst Du die SPS gar nicht).


Grüße
  Zako


----------

